# HGH for PCT?!?!?!



## Hockeyplaya18 (Dec 10, 2012)

It's came across my mind multiple times, I for sure cant afford to run HGH for long periods of time as needed. But I was thinking, would it be worth while to run it for 2-3 months after a steroid cycle as a pct to maintain muscle gained during the cycle?? Improve mental state?....etc

Any thoughts/idea's are welcome.


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 10, 2012)

work 2 jobs or start slangin or something so you can afford to run it for a long time


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you Curios for your awesome input, lol. I do slang, I slang my dong all over the city....


----------



## PFM (Dec 10, 2012)

Several guys I know are using HGH post cycle and still look like they are ON. I used HGH for my last two PCT's and YES what a difference in mood and recovery and keeping my gains.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sweet....All I want for Christmas is 200iu's of HGH, Write that down everyone


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 10, 2012)

PFM said:


> Several guys I know are using HGH post cycle and still look like they are ON. I used HGH for my last two PCT's and YES what a difference in mood and recovery and keeping my gains.



PFM, whats was the duration? Just the 4 weeks PCT or did you take the HGH out longer?  And how much were you running?


----------



## PFM (Dec 10, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> PFM, whats was the duration? Just the 4 weeks PCT or did you take the HGH out longer?  And how much were you running?



I started the GH a week before my last injection (3-4 weeks prior to Clomid) and used GH 2iu's for 2 months until I ran a TRT dose. I suggest using the GH well past the PCT drug phase.

I'll add that HGH isn't a miracle for recovering HTPA, but it certainly takes the edge off and keeping the gains is less a mind fuck


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 10, 2012)

PFM said:


> I started the GH a week before my last injection (3-4 weeks prior to Clomid) and used GH 2iu's for 2 months until I ran a TRT dose. I suggest using the GH well past the PCT drug phase.



Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 10, 2012)

yea, dont expect big things... but the weight will move a lil easier, recovery will be up, sleep, etc etc

Add in some IGF DES to pct too.....    now your talkin


----------

